# Holly's Jasper



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #1*

Drawings for my new commission, the bust of a Swiss mountain dog carved from walnut, life size. 14" nape to nose, and 10.5" from ear to ear, 12" tall. This will be my most voluminous carving to date, and my first time with walnut. Sunday I am planning the 3, 14"x 12"x4" blocks on a planner to start, then hand planning to a finish fit. As part of my new procedure to make the process of excess wood removal easier I will be band sawing on 4 sides to make the blank closer to the finish product, leaving me more time for the fun of the detail. Only took me 15 months to figure this out….........


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #1*
> 
> Drawings for my new commission, the bust of a Swiss mountain dog carved from walnut, life size. 14" nape to nose, and 10.5" from ear to ear, 12" tall. This will be my most voluminous carving to date, and my first time with walnut. Sunday I am planning the 3, 14"x 12"x4" blocks on a planner to start, then hand planning to a finish fit. As part of my new procedure to make the process of excess wood removal easier I will be band sawing on 4 sides to make the blank closer to the finish product, leaving me more time for the fun of the detail. Only took me 15 months to figure this out….........


I am going to love watching this happen.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #1*
> 
> Drawings for my new commission, the bust of a Swiss mountain dog carved from walnut, life size. 14" nape to nose, and 10.5" from ear to ear, 12" tall. This will be my most voluminous carving to date, and my first time with walnut. Sunday I am planning the 3, 14"x 12"x4" blocks on a planner to start, then hand planning to a finish fit. As part of my new procedure to make the process of excess wood removal easier I will be band sawing on 4 sides to make the blank closer to the finish product, leaving me more time for the fun of the detail. Only took me 15 months to figure this out….........


LOL! Me too Monte, I am excited to start a new approach to my carvings with this piece.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #2*

The 3, 40 yr. old slabs of black walnut now planned of their patina, very happy with the figure!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #2*
> 
> The 3, 40 yr. old slabs of black walnut now planned of their patina, very happy with the figure!


Very nice wood


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #3*

Started working on the 3, 40 yr. old walnut slabs for the blank. Machine planned the patina off the surfaces to find some great figure…..


















Hand planning the surfaces to be glued after lining them up so as to avoid what little checking there was (small chip missing from the middle piece will not affect the blank). Note; the plane is a pre WWII Stanley Bailey No. 6 I found on Ebay in almost new condition. After some clean up and tuning she is an awesome tool!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #3*
> 
> Started working on the 3, 40 yr. old walnut slabs for the blank. Machine planned the patina off the surfaces to find some great figure…..
> 
> ...


Very interesting process


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #4*

First sections planed, glued, and clamped…....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #4*
> 
> First sections planed, glued, and clamped…....


That's quite a block of wood. Very cool.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #4*
> 
> First sections planed, glued, and clamped…....


It's not done yet, another 4" slab to go! Just finished planning and fitting it, I will be gluing it up after church. The finished carving will be about 12"x12"x10.5", biggest one I have done yet…..


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #5*

Final piece glued and clamped…...









Using a gouge to start the process of leveling the bottom. It will be finished with the plane, turned over and repeated on the top, then prints will be applied.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #5*
> 
> Final piece glued and clamped…...
> 
> ...


How long does a piece like this take to complete?

Good job.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #5*
> 
> Final piece glued and clamped…...
> 
> ...


I have no clue Monte, I hope to have it done in 70 to 80 days from the start….


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #6*

Block is all planned up, and prints applied. Saturday I will band saw block to blank and the carving will begin!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #6*
> 
> Block is all planned up, and prints applied. Saturday I will band saw block to blank and the carving will begin!


You make it seem easy. Very cool.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #7*

Must have missed a day of posting! Blank was cut from block 4 days ago actually…...



























Yesterday I drew on the left side profile, carefully accounting for the distortion from the original flat paper drawing, to the multi - angled blank. Today I hope to finish the other side, and top view. Then the actual carving will begin!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #7*
> 
> Must have missed a day of posting! Blank was cut from block 4 days ago actually…...
> 
> ...


Although still very skilled, this one my mind can grasp more. Being able to cut down to the rough outline. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #8*

Drawings are done on 3 sides, blank is secure on jig and jig to table (you will have to take my word on this, the pics were atrocious…..), my tools have been selected. Finishing commissioning an old Addis #4 3/4" gouge I purchased some months ago ( it was in bad shape, rounded bevel, uneven cutting edge and surface rust. Fortunately I have learned how to sharpen correctly and love to do it!), just some time on the Arkansas stone and some stropping to go and it's carvin' time!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #8*
> 
> Drawings are done on 3 sides, blank is secure on jig and jig to table (you will have to take my word on this, the pics were atrocious…..), my tools have been selected. Finishing commissioning an old Addis #4 3/4" gouge I purchased some months ago ( it was in bad shape, rounded bevel, uneven cutting edge and surface rust. Fortunately I have learned how to sharpen correctly and love to do it!), just some time on the Arkansas stone and some stropping to go and it's carvin' time!!!


Nice progress


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #9*

Working on squaring the features of the muzzle…....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #9*
> 
> Working on squaring the features of the muzzle…....


Do you use multiple photos to go from to get something as exact as possible?

Very cool.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #9*
> 
> Working on squaring the features of the muzzle…....


Yes, on this project about 20 pics, the original drawing is done from them, then the carving is also done using them.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #10*

Did some repair work today. Broke off a small piece of the jowl and almost let it go, but decided to do the full workup. homemade clamp for the chip, hand shaved inserts for the band saw over cuts. A little fitting, gluing, and tapping them home, then leaving them to dry did the trick.































































Shaving off the excess, and the repair is almost done….


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #10*
> 
> Did some repair work today. Broke off a small piece of the jowl and almost let it go, but decided to do the full workup. homemade clamp for the chip, hand shaved inserts for the band saw over cuts. A little fitting, gluing, and tapping them home, then leaving them to dry did the trick.
> 
> ...


Nice recovery! If you can build it, you can fix it.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #10*
> 
> Did some repair work today. Broke off a small piece of the jowl and almost let it go, but decided to do the full workup. homemade clamp for the chip, hand shaved inserts for the band saw over cuts. A little fitting, gluing, and tapping them home, then leaving them to dry did the trick.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! Some tricks I learned on Chris Pye's web site, the guy is an all around great carver and instructor, and at $9 a month you can't beat the 300+ learning videos. Particularly the ones on sharpening!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #11*

Working into the basic shapes of the top of the muzzle heading down it's sides, and into the forehead towards the top of the head….


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #11*
> 
> Working into the basic shapes of the top of the muzzle heading down it's sides, and into the forehead towards the top of the head….


I would be afraid of removing too much. Fascinating.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #11*
> 
> Working into the basic shapes of the top of the muzzle heading down it's sides, and into the forehead towards the top of the head….


Being new still, I work slow, cautiously, and in steps. I try to push a little further each time though, I hope to gain confidence and increase my pace.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #12*

Further shaping of the face. Drew in new sections to be cut in….



























Carved in features. The face is finally beginning to show!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #12*
> 
> Further shaping of the face. Drew in new sections to be cut in….
> 
> ...


Making progress. Great job.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #12*
> 
> Further shaping of the face. Drew in new sections to be cut in….
> 
> ...


Little by little, a dog is showing up!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #12*
> 
> Further shaping of the face. Drew in new sections to be cut in….
> 
> ...


Slow but sure….


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #13*

Actually at this posting, both sides of the blank, ears, back of the head/neck are drawn, and I have drawn in part of the top, and have begun carving a little too…..just figured I save you guys the extra post! I will put up what I carved so far tomorrow, then back to the Sawcliffe Green man for a day or two.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #13*
> 
> Actually at this posting, both sides of the blank, ears, back of the head/neck are drawn, and I have drawn in part of the top, and have begun carving a little too…..just figured I save you guys the extra post! I will put up what I carved so far tomorrow, then back to the Sawcliffe Green man for a day or two.


Looking forward to the posts Michael. Git 'er done.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #13*
> 
> Actually at this posting, both sides of the blank, ears, back of the head/neck are drawn, and I have drawn in part of the top, and have begun carving a little too…..just figured I save you guys the extra post! I will put up what I carved so far tomorrow, then back to the Sawcliffe Green man for a day or two.


Thanks Mark, I am not fast, but I try to be precise…....so with me it's more like Git, err, done…....


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #14*

Top planes of the head and the beginning of the ears…....


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #15*

Worked on some large areas around the top/sides of the head and the front of the ears today…..




































I thought something about the eye placement looked off, and took some measurements. Things weren't adding up! Fortunately after figuring out it was some of the eyebrow ridge and carved eye placement notches that needed cleaning up, all was well!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #15*
> 
> Worked on some large areas around the top/sides of the head and the front of the ears today…..
> 
> ...


I am amazed the detail in every shaving made.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #15*
> 
> Worked on some large areas around the top/sides of the head and the front of the ears today…..
> 
> ...


Don't forget the changes and corrections!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #15*
> 
> Worked on some large areas around the top/sides of the head and the front of the ears today…..
> 
> ...


You know what is amazing to me, is I have to sculpt out all the proportions in clay, so I admire the trust and confidence you have in yourself to engage right into the wood. I know you use the drawings to start.. I have been watching. I draw on the wood to start as well, but I need the 3D object to copy from.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #15*
> 
> Worked on some large areas around the top/sides of the head and the front of the ears today…..
> 
> ...


Hi EP, Thank you for the gracious encouragement! I work so slow, research, drawing, preparing, that if I did a 3-D mock up It would take me 5 months to complete a project rather than 3! Fortunately for me I have a fair background in blueprint reading and machine tool and die work, which has trained me to see OK in 3-D. However there are times a mock up would help, instead of going right to the shape on a carving I spend time chipping my way towards the target due to overcaution. However, I do so love the 'process' of carving and the feel of the wood beneath the tool.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #16*

First cuts and completion of the shaping on the back of the head…..


















Roughing out the right ear…...


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #16*
> 
> First cuts and completion of the shaping on the back of the head…..
> 
> ...


It's coming to life, very cool


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #17*

I have run into one of my most challenging learning situations since I have begun carving. Some background…..I take multiple angle photos of a subject when I carve in the round and print them up to keep at my workbench. Last week my client visited Virginia and I showed her the carving so far, and took some more pictures of Jasper's ears as the folds are complex. Once I got them home and printed them off my printer the detail was not as clear as I wanted, so I decided to take them to staples on a memory stick and see what they could do. Well, they came out like photographs from a 35mm camera! Upon getting home and looking over the other pics I had from off my printer, I decided I could no longer use them, or my printer for reference work! Back to Staples, got all the other pics printed there, then back home. Now the lesson I learned, never rely on any reference but the best you can get, or how you think it should be! The new clear prints showed me so much more than the old ones that I found I need to rework some small areas….no big deal, just some extra hours. But I did find one major error on the back side of the ear where the complex folds take place, I removed too much material from the wrong place. While I am not happy, and my pride is stung, I have a great opportunity to advance my knowledge of craftsmanship beyond what I learned about reference. Going back to some basics that I learned from Chris Pye's 'Woodcarving Workshops' I am going to (by the grace and will of God) fix the problem. I need to add a 2"x1.5"x.75" patch onto the back of Jasper's ear. I have cut out the receiving surfaces already and have gotten them close to flat. I am using the edge of a machinists rule to find the high spots now and taking them down with a No.2 and No.1 gouge. Next I will match grain with some scrap from the original block, cut the patch shape, and carefully work to fit it to the cut out on the carving. Then I will use 220 and 600 grit sanding screen to get surfaces as close as possible. Lastly I will go over the surfaces with the 220 again to leave some tooth for the glue to work with, glue, and clamp. Prayers are welcome!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #17*
> 
> I have run into one of my most challenging learning situations since I have begun carving. Some background…..I take multiple angle photos of a subject when I carve in the round and print them up to keep at my workbench. Last week my client visited Virginia and I showed her the carving so far, and took some more pictures of Jasper's ears as the folds are complex. Once I got them home and printed them off my printer the detail was not as clear as I wanted, so I decided to take them to staples on a memory stick and see what they could do. Well, they came out like photographs from a 35mm camera! Upon getting home and looking over the other pics I had from off my printer, I decided I could no longer use them, or my printer for reference work! Back to Staples, got all the other pics printed there, then back home. Now the lesson I learned, never rely on any reference but the best you can get, or how you think it should be! The new clear prints showed me so much more than the old ones that I found I need to rework some small areas….no big deal, just some extra hours. But I did find one major error on the back side of the ear where the complex folds take place, I removed too much material from the wrong place. While I am not happy, and my pride is stung, I have a great opportunity to advance my knowledge of craftsmanship beyond what I learned about reference. Going back to some basics that I learned from Chris Pye's 'Woodcarving Workshops' I am going to (by the grace and will of God) fix the problem. I need to add a 2"x1.5"x.75" patch onto the back of Jasper's ear. I have cut out the receiving surfaces already and have gotten them close to flat. I am using the edge of a machinists rule to find the high spots now and taking them down with a No.2 and No.1 gouge. Next I will match grain with some scrap from the original block, cut the patch shape, and carefully work to fit it to the cut out on the carving. Then I will use 220 and 600 grit sanding screen to get surfaces as close as possible. Lastly I will go over the surfaces with the 220 again to leave some tooth for the glue to work with, glue, and clamp. Prayers are welcome!


Looking good. Skill of the craftsman is dealing with mistakes. I am sure that it will be completely unnoticeable.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #17*
> 
> I have run into one of my most challenging learning situations since I have begun carving. Some background…..I take multiple angle photos of a subject when I carve in the round and print them up to keep at my workbench. Last week my client visited Virginia and I showed her the carving so far, and took some more pictures of Jasper's ears as the folds are complex. Once I got them home and printed them off my printer the detail was not as clear as I wanted, so I decided to take them to staples on a memory stick and see what they could do. Well, they came out like photographs from a 35mm camera! Upon getting home and looking over the other pics I had from off my printer, I decided I could no longer use them, or my printer for reference work! Back to Staples, got all the other pics printed there, then back home. Now the lesson I learned, never rely on any reference but the best you can get, or how you think it should be! The new clear prints showed me so much more than the old ones that I found I need to rework some small areas….no big deal, just some extra hours. But I did find one major error on the back side of the ear where the complex folds take place, I removed too much material from the wrong place. While I am not happy, and my pride is stung, I have a great opportunity to advance my knowledge of craftsmanship beyond what I learned about reference. Going back to some basics that I learned from Chris Pye's 'Woodcarving Workshops' I am going to (by the grace and will of God) fix the problem. I need to add a 2"x1.5"x.75" patch onto the back of Jasper's ear. I have cut out the receiving surfaces already and have gotten them close to flat. I am using the edge of a machinists rule to find the high spots now and taking them down with a No.2 and No.1 gouge. Next I will match grain with some scrap from the original block, cut the patch shape, and carefully work to fit it to the cut out on the carving. Then I will use 220 and 600 grit sanding screen to get surfaces as close as possible. Lastly I will go over the surfaces with the 220 again to leave some tooth for the glue to work with, glue, and clamp. Prayers are welcome!


Yep - it will be invisible (as long as you don't point it out). My problem is I always want to point it out!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #17*
> 
> I have run into one of my most challenging learning situations since I have begun carving. Some background…..I take multiple angle photos of a subject when I carve in the round and print them up to keep at my workbench. Last week my client visited Virginia and I showed her the carving so far, and took some more pictures of Jasper's ears as the folds are complex. Once I got them home and printed them off my printer the detail was not as clear as I wanted, so I decided to take them to staples on a memory stick and see what they could do. Well, they came out like photographs from a 35mm camera! Upon getting home and looking over the other pics I had from off my printer, I decided I could no longer use them, or my printer for reference work! Back to Staples, got all the other pics printed there, then back home. Now the lesson I learned, never rely on any reference but the best you can get, or how you think it should be! The new clear prints showed me so much more than the old ones that I found I need to rework some small areas….no big deal, just some extra hours. But I did find one major error on the back side of the ear where the complex folds take place, I removed too much material from the wrong place. While I am not happy, and my pride is stung, I have a great opportunity to advance my knowledge of craftsmanship beyond what I learned about reference. Going back to some basics that I learned from Chris Pye's 'Woodcarving Workshops' I am going to (by the grace and will of God) fix the problem. I need to add a 2"x1.5"x.75" patch onto the back of Jasper's ear. I have cut out the receiving surfaces already and have gotten them close to flat. I am using the edge of a machinists rule to find the high spots now and taking them down with a No.2 and No.1 gouge. Next I will match grain with some scrap from the original block, cut the patch shape, and carefully work to fit it to the cut out on the carving. Then I will use 220 and 600 grit sanding screen to get surfaces as close as possible. Lastly I will go over the surfaces with the 220 again to leave some tooth for the glue to work with, glue, and clamp. Prayers are welcome!


I firmly believe that a master is not one who does not make mistakes, but hides them very well…
Been there for this problem… got my finger's crossed for ya. But I am sure it will come out great.
Looking good so far!!

I sculpt people's faces in clay, and work off photographs… there are always so many details that are hard to read form photos… sometimes I demand video instead, so i can screen capture the angles I need. BUT then making a bust look exactly like the person is difficult without going into generalized features. We read each others faces so much more than our pets… I find animals are easier if you can get those four or five details that we humans look for.. ears.. nose, eyes, and fur.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #17*
> 
> I have run into one of my most challenging learning situations since I have begun carving. Some background…..I take multiple angle photos of a subject when I carve in the round and print them up to keep at my workbench. Last week my client visited Virginia and I showed her the carving so far, and took some more pictures of Jasper's ears as the folds are complex. Once I got them home and printed them off my printer the detail was not as clear as I wanted, so I decided to take them to staples on a memory stick and see what they could do. Well, they came out like photographs from a 35mm camera! Upon getting home and looking over the other pics I had from off my printer, I decided I could no longer use them, or my printer for reference work! Back to Staples, got all the other pics printed there, then back home. Now the lesson I learned, never rely on any reference but the best you can get, or how you think it should be! The new clear prints showed me so much more than the old ones that I found I need to rework some small areas….no big deal, just some extra hours. But I did find one major error on the back side of the ear where the complex folds take place, I removed too much material from the wrong place. While I am not happy, and my pride is stung, I have a great opportunity to advance my knowledge of craftsmanship beyond what I learned about reference. Going back to some basics that I learned from Chris Pye's 'Woodcarving Workshops' I am going to (by the grace and will of God) fix the problem. I need to add a 2"x1.5"x.75" patch onto the back of Jasper's ear. I have cut out the receiving surfaces already and have gotten them close to flat. I am using the edge of a machinists rule to find the high spots now and taking them down with a No.2 and No.1 gouge. Next I will match grain with some scrap from the original block, cut the patch shape, and carefully work to fit it to the cut out on the carving. Then I will use 220 and 600 grit sanding screen to get surfaces as close as possible. Lastly I will go over the surfaces with the 220 again to leave some tooth for the glue to work with, glue, and clamp. Prayers are welcome!


Thanks EP, the client was thrilled with the resemblance so I think I am good there. I have always worked off photo reference whether painting, drawing, tattooing or carving. My mistake here was unclear reference, but that won't happen again! The patch is now done, ready to be glued up. See next post…...


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #18*

Patch is now done and fits well. The next challenge will be the glue up and clamping as the back of the patch is the only flat surface I have to work with!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #18*
> 
> Patch is now done and fits well. The next challenge will be the glue up and clamping as the back of the patch is the only flat surface I have to work with!


Very cool. Always interesting how others repair their work.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #19*

Working the patch into the ear…..


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #19*
> 
> Working the patch into the ear…..


Well, that parch disappeared!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #19*
> 
> Working the patch into the ear…..


The hard part will be resisting showing everyone the patch that isn't there! Looks great!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #19*
> 
> Working the patch into the ear…..


Thanks guys! I am happy with it, better than I expected…..


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #19*
> 
> Working the patch into the ear…..


GREAT job with the grain matching and invisible glue line! I agree with Steve, that's gonna be hard.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #20*

After all the particular patch work, it was nice to whack away with a larger gouge and mallet! Shaping the back and side of the neck. Next will be the other ear, without the patch please!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #20*
> 
> After all the particular patch work, it was nice to whack away with a larger gouge and mallet! Shaping the back and side of the neck. Next will be the other ear, without the patch please!


Excellent job blending in the patch.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #21*

Both ears, back of the head and neck are done! It took a while, but It was a challenge! Now onto the Sawcliffe Green man for a few days, then when I return to this, I will be setting up on a vertical jig to access the bottom of the muzzle and the lower jaw….then comes the detailing!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #21*
> 
> Both ears, back of the head and neck are done! It took a while, but It was a challenge! Now onto the Sawcliffe Green man for a few days, then when I return to this, I will be setting up on a vertical jig to access the bottom of the muzzle and the lower jaw….then comes the detailing!


Very incredible work


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #22*

Back to the big dog! Vertical jig mount (I made this jig to do the same area on my daughter Ravrn's horse), the piece is so heavy I braced it, this also prevents any vibration even when I am whacking away with the #9, 1" gouge and the 18 oz. mallet.



























Now, just the fur at the base of the throat, blending the top and bottom lips and sanding will finish this section (sanding will be done when the rest is carved).



























When I come back again from the Green man, I will be starting the final detailing nose back.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #22*
> 
> Back to the big dog! Vertical jig mount (I made this jig to do the same area on my daughter Ravrn's horse), the piece is so heavy I braced it, this also prevents any vibration even when I am whacking away with the #9, 1" gouge and the 18 oz. mallet.
> 
> ...


Your skill is amazing


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #22*
> 
> Back to the big dog! Vertical jig mount (I made this jig to do the same area on my daughter Ravrn's horse), the piece is so heavy I braced it, this also prevents any vibration even when I am whacking away with the #9, 1" gouge and the 18 oz. mallet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Monte, God has blessed me with good hands and eyes, and gives me this skill. And I just love to carve!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #23*

Nose and muzzle are done, which adds some life to the face. Next will be the jowls, cheeks, and areas for the eyes to be placed…...


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #23*
> 
> Nose and muzzle are done, which adds some life to the face. Next will be the jowls, cheeks, and areas for the eyes to be placed…...


The life is coming out of it.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #24*

Jowls and cheeks are done, but for some slight shaping when I join the jaw and throat fur. Next are the eyes, God give me strength!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #25*

Some pics of the dog and a few of the reference I am using, left eye is almost done….


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #26*

Eyes and temporal areas are done, it's smooth sailing from here on in. When I come back to this next week, I will finish the carving, and then sanding will be next.


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #26*
> 
> Eyes and temporal areas are done, it's smooth sailing from here on in. When I come back to this next week, I will finish the carving, and then sanding will be next.


This is really great. I have a friend that wants a great dane, but it's pretty daunting to this newb!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #26*
> 
> Eyes and temporal areas are done, it's smooth sailing from here on in. When I come back to this next week, I will finish the carving, and then sanding will be next.


Awesome work sir


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #26*
> 
> Eyes and temporal areas are done, it's smooth sailing from here on in. When I come back to this next week, I will finish the carving, and then sanding will be next.


The eyes were a challenge, now that they are done, the rest is all gravy!


----------



## Spirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #26*
> 
> Eyes and temporal areas are done, it's smooth sailing from here on in. When I come back to this next week, I will finish the carving, and then sanding will be next.


wow you have quite a talent there

look forward to seeing more work


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #27*

Final phases; 'Hair of the dog'. on the last push, shaping all the fur from back of the neck to the front. Last detailing before sanding will be done with V-tools.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #27*
> 
> Final phases; 'Hair of the dog'. on the last push, shaping all the fur from back of the neck to the front. Last detailing before sanding will be done with V-tools.


Looks good so far Michael. Is that maple?


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #27*
> 
> Final phases; 'Hair of the dog'. on the last push, shaping all the fur from back of the neck to the front. Last detailing before sanding will be done with V-tools.


Thanks Dale! The wood is walnut, cut about 40 years ago. Three slabs, 14"x12"x4" glued up to make the blank. So far one of my favorite woods to carve…..


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #28*

Modified my jig to allow upward cuts with the gouges to finish the back of the neck, and start the left side as well. A few more days will bring some sanding, fur detail with V-tools, then a light smoothing with some 600 grit Abranet.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #28*
> 
> Modified my jig to allow upward cuts with the gouges to finish the back of the neck, and start the left side as well. A few more days will bring some sanding, fur detail with V-tools, then a light smoothing with some 600 grit Abranet.


Coming along nicely!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #28*
> 
> Modified my jig to allow upward cuts with the gouges to finish the back of the neck, and start the left side as well. A few more days will bring some sanding, fur detail with V-tools, then a light smoothing with some 600 grit Abranet.


Very impressed


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #29*

Sliding into home, sanding, fur detail, and finish to go.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #29*
> 
> Sliding into home, sanding, fur detail, and finish to go.


Awesome!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #29*
> 
> Sliding into home, sanding, fur detail, and finish to go.


Lookign great! (I bet that patch has completely disappearred)


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #29*
> 
> Sliding into home, sanding, fur detail, and finish to go.


Thanks guys! Yeah Steve, pretty much hard to tell there was a major fix done. It was a real confidence builder though…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #29*
> 
> Sliding into home, sanding, fur detail, and finish to go.


Beautiful details.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #30*

I bought some Abranet at the Charlotte Woodcarvers Show back in February and decided to give it a try on the walnut. It is amazing! the 'Net sands fast and leaves a very smooth, almost burnished finish that makes the dark wood look almost like bronze. I am going to replace all my sandpaper with Abranet!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #30*
> 
> I bought some Abranet at the Charlotte Woodcarvers Show back in February and decided to give it a try on the walnut. It is amazing! the 'Net sands fast and leaves a very smooth, almost burnished finish that makes the dark wood look almost like bronze. I am going to replace all my sandpaper with Abranet!


Amazing detail and a very fine 'Fit and Finish'.

Well done. - Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #30*
> 
> I bought some Abranet at the Charlotte Woodcarvers Show back in February and decided to give it a try on the walnut. It is amazing! the 'Net sands fast and leaves a very smooth, almost burnished finish that makes the dark wood look almost like bronze. I am going to replace all my sandpaper with Abranet!


Fantastic!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #30*
> 
> I bought some Abranet at the Charlotte Woodcarvers Show back in February and decided to give it a try on the walnut. It is amazing! the 'Net sands fast and leaves a very smooth, almost burnished finish that makes the dark wood look almost like bronze. I am going to replace all my sandpaper with Abranet!


Great details. Love it.

I really like Abranet also.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #31*

Jasper is now done, just waiting for the tung oil finish. Picked up a slab of spalted maple and started the base, shaping, sanding and stabilizing/finishing still to go…....


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #31*
> 
> Jasper is now done, just waiting for the tung oil finish. Picked up a slab of spalted maple and started the base, shaping, sanding and stabilizing/finishing still to go…....


Amazing! That came out great, I've been stalking this blog for a while because this carving looks a lot like my dog. Awesome job!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #31*
> 
> Jasper is now done, just waiting for the tung oil finish. Picked up a slab of spalted maple and started the base, shaping, sanding and stabilizing/finishing still to go…....


Truly awesome work. They should love it.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #31*
> 
> Jasper is now done, just waiting for the tung oil finish. Picked up a slab of spalted maple and started the base, shaping, sanding and stabilizing/finishing still to go…....


Sweet!!! Very Nice


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #31*
> 
> Jasper is now done, just waiting for the tung oil finish. Picked up a slab of spalted maple and started the base, shaping, sanding and stabilizing/finishing still to go…....


Thanks guys!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #32*

Base is shaped and ready for finishing, doesn't seem like my wood guy has been able to find a stabilizing chamber big enough to do this, so it will likely be done with grain filler. Last part of the project will be an epilepsy awareness bow affixed to the front of the base, dyed purple.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #32*
> 
> Base is shaped and ready for finishing, doesn't seem like my wood guy has been able to find a stabilizing chamber big enough to do this, so it will likely be done with grain filler. Last part of the project will be an epilepsy awareness bow affixed to the front of the base, dyed purple.


A really beautiful piece of wood. I like your shaping.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #33*

Shaping the ribbon from both sides to remove as much wood as I can before I have to remove it from the jig and support it on a sandbag.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #33*
> 
> Shaping the ribbon from both sides to remove as much wood as I can before I have to remove it from the jig and support it on a sandbag.


Very cool


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #34*

Free from the block! some thinning, sanding, the purple dye and spray lacquer to go…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #34*
> 
> Free from the block! some thinning, sanding, the purple dye and spray lacquer to go…..


Meticulously attending to the details


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #34*
> 
> Free from the block! some thinning, sanding, the purple dye and spray lacquer to go…..


Very cool!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #34*
> 
> Free from the block! some thinning, sanding, the purple dye and spray lacquer to go…..


Thanks guys! This is my smallest carving to date, about 2.75"x4.25".


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #35*

Monogram carved on the bottom of the dog, bottom of the base, and a dry assembly teaser. Tung oil, grain filler, and some lacquer left to do.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Holly's Jasper #36*

Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


----------



## DiggerJ (Mar 12, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #36*
> 
> Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


Beautiful. I am in awe of people like you who have been blessed with the ability to work in 3D. I can do flat work, but this…WOW.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #36*
> 
> Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


Amazing! I've really enjoyed watching this come to life.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #36*
> 
> Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


Congrats! I've enjoyed following you make this, it's beautiful. It looks exactly like a dog. I'm impressed with the veins showing through on the forehead. The realism is exceptional. I've learned from watching you work and appreciate the effort you've put into this blog, and the green man one too. Thanks.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #36*
> 
> Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


Thank you guys for all the encouragements! The client is very happy with the results. Now back to the Sawcliffe Green man project, I hope to have that done in the next two or three weeks.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *Holly's Jasper #36*
> 
> Praise God, after 5 months of work 'Holly's Jasper' is done! It was a true challenge and taught me new skills, and introduced me to 3 new kinds of wood. Can't wait to apply what I have learned to future. projects!


Congrats on a great build - and a fun blog. I've enjoyed every post…


----------

